# Houston Fester Pictures



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I apoligize if I botch up the names.
Picture in the parking lot, from left to right...
1 Chang armaq
2 Dave Dave 330i
3 Andy AndyDe
4 Lewis LDV330i
5 Sean AJAX
6 Scott mtbscott
7 Tom TLudwig
8 Carlos Tex
9 Felix-exchange student from Germany

Special thanks to Mrs. AndyDe for taking the group picture in the parking lot for everyone who had a camera. :thumbup:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> Sorry, I'm bad with names. Please help!
> Picture in the parking lot, from left to right...


1 Chang armaq
2 Dave Dave 330i
3 Andy AndyDe
4 Luis LDV330i
5 Sean AJAX
6 Scott mtbscott
7 Tom TLudwig
8 Pierre Tex
9 Felix-exchange student from Germany

Hey, it was great meeting all of you guys and I'm glad I was able to make it. I had a good time and hopefully next time we can meet up at the track or at some other type of event. I may plan a barbecue sometime down the road.

I'll post up my pics in a little while, after I upload them--very impressive group of BMW's today.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

First round of pics:

Here's a couple of lineup shots of all the cars together. Notice how the silver gray owners stuck together. It wasn't random. The silver gray paint adds at least 5-10 hp, enabling us to arrive at the photo area before everyone else.   

As usual, I apologize for the less than stellar photography.

Picture 1 (from left to right): Tex's mystic blue 330i ZHP, Dave 330i's 330i, armaq's E36 M3, LDV330i's Imola Red 330i ZHP.

Picture 2: AndyDe's silver gray 325i, TLudwig's silver gray 330Ci ZHP, mtbscott's silver gray M3, and AJAX's silver gray M3.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Here are some individual pictures of the cars:

Picture 1: Tex's mystic blue 330i ZHP (gotta love that color).

Picture 2: Dave 330i's sapphire black 330i (can't see it from this picture, but this was the only car there today with the silver window trim and it looks sharp on that black).

Picture 3: Armaq's black E36 M3 (you would not believe the impeccable condition of this car--my pics don't do it justice, it looks fantastic).

Picture 4: LDV330i's Imola red 330i ZHP (check out the new splitters :thumbup: ).


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Last group of pictures:

Pictures 1 and 2: mbtscott's (left) and AJAX's (right) mean looking silver gray M3's. :thumbup: 

Pictures 3 and 4: comparing the profile of my 330Ci ZHP (pic 3) with mbtscott's M3 (pic 4), again reinforcing the fact that these are two very different cars. Note the more agressive fender flairs on the M3 and the sleeker side view mirror (although I like my Teutonic boxy mirror for some reason). Also, can you tell that mbtscott tracks this car? Take a look at his very agressive looking Kumho's.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> 1 Chang armaq
> 2 Dave Dave 330i
> 3 Andy AndyDe
> 4 Luis LDV330i
> ...


 Many thanks go to Mrs. AndyDe for being so gratious in taking our group pictures with half a dozen cameras hanging from her neck.:bow:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> Here's a couple of lineup shots of all the cars together. Notice how the silver gray owners stuck together. It wasn't random. The silver gray paint adds at least 5-10 hp, enabling us to arrive at the photo area before everyone else.


Looking at these pictures one could be lead to think that this group was mostly made up of a bunch of conservative lawyers that would not dare buy anything in any other color but gray.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Looking at these pictures one could be lead to think that this group was mostly made up of a bunch of conservative lawyers that would not dare buy anything in any other color but gray.


 :rofl:

I never realized how fricking big my melon is.....


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice pics Tom! It's amazing to see what that little camera (which I thought was a cell phone) could do.

Oh BTW AJAX check out the other thread in the Showroom section. I'm quite happy with this shot, with mtbscott's and your M3 in it. You guys got the best spots with showroom quality lighting


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

TLudwig said:


> I may plan a barbecue sometime down the road.QUOTE]
> 
> I support that idea. BYOF and BYOB. It would be great to have the opportunity to circulate and talk with everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry I had to duck out before the photo ops (although I'm in the restuarant photo) and the trip to the park.

There was a little E39 representation though


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

TLudwig said:


> Picture 2: Dave 330i's sapphire black 330i (can't see it from this picture, but this was the only car there today with the silver window trim and it looks sharp on that black).
> 
> 
> > For clarification. The car is jet black. Yes, the chrome trim on a jet black car does look sharp.


----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Many thanks go to Mrs. AndyDe for being so gratious in taking our group pictures with half a dozen cameras hanging from her neck.:bow:


Pictures turned out good, it was great hanging out with all of you guys :thumbup: 
Erika and I had a great time and we certainly look forward to many more.

One thing that I did realize is that my MOD list just got much bigger.... :bling:

LDV330i, I will sure pass the info along, many thanks.(man, I love the splitters that you had recently installed).

Many thanks to everyone...

Regards
AndyDe


----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> TLudwig said:
> 
> 
> > I may plan a barbecue sometime down the road.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Quick PS view of Scott and I's cars....


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

It was very nice meeting you guys (sorry, ya'll) for this first Houston / SE Texas fester's get together. I enjoyed seeing the many nice cars out there.



TLudwig said:


> Picture 1: Tex's mystic blue 330i ZHP (gotta love that color)
> 
> You got that right Tom, although I really loved seeing the Imola Red in person on LDV's car.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

AJAX said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I never realized how fricking big my melon is.....


 Looks like a good time was had by all :thumbup:

But, my mental image of AJAX is now completely blown :yikes:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Looks like a good time was had by all :thumbup:
> 
> But, my mental image of AJAX is now completely blown :yikes:


now what the heck is that supposed to mean?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

AJAX said:


> now what the heck is that supposed to mean?


You don't look anything like I thought you would.


----------



## fredo (Mar 20, 2002)

nice pics, looks like yall had a great time... hopefully i can make it out to the next meet...


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

*Some more pics?*

Since I did not take any camera with me during the big H festers meeting: would any of you guys be able to PM me or post some more pics of the cars that were there. Thanks a bunch
P


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

Cool, wish I couldve made it!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Tex said:


> Since I did not take any camera with me during the big H festers meeting: would any of you guys be able to PM me or post some more pics of the cars that were there. Thanks a bunch
> P


Check out this thread. That is where a lot pictures were posted.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68365


----------

